

Show HN: GitHub front page for open source ESB - Warewolf-ESB

We&#x27;ve recently taken our software open source and are hosting it on GitHub. 
We&#x27;re looking for feedback on the GitHub front page - as a software developer does it give you the information you are looking for? Is there anything missing? What else do you want to see there to make a decision to get involved or not?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Warewolf-ESB&#x2F;Warewolf-ESB<p>Any feedback much appreciate.<p>Thanks
======
steedsofwar
Hey there, a few points:

1\. If you're going to claim it's easier than others, give examples. I've had
to work with a few, mule, spring integration, and it's a pain to wade through
tons of docs.

2\. Getting started page: this is teeny
[http://community.warewolf.io/uploaded/image/9453/35540/10280...](http://community.warewolf.io/uploaded/image/9453/35540/1028013/cd528aefc2f9b4d0cfe40fa0b255f5c7.png)
i can't read that at all.

I'd like to see examples, how can i implement aggregation, filter, resequence,
blah blah. This is where i'd like to see comparisons with other esbs. Give you
a chance to explain "easiest service bus .."

HTH

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
Thanks for the feedback - We're working on extending our examples at the
moment. Is this the kind of thing you would be looking for?
[http://community.warewolf.io/topic/544566-backup-
solution/](http://community.warewolf.io/topic/544566-backup-solution/)

Thanks again!

